# Lumiere Cosmetics - swatches



## Almost black. (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some swatches I made this morning. I really like their products and I'm sure I'll order some more stuff from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















































Hope you like them!


----------

